# Quick Change Tool Post for BV20 lathe



## easpc (Nov 22, 2020)

Hi everyone! I am green as I can be and I bought a Chinese BV20-BL Lathe. Tried with shims to set up the tools but its a hassle so I researched quick change toolposts. Since the BV20 has 8 inch swing, there are two sets that would fit it according to accusize: OXA for lathes from 5-8 inches and the AXA that is rated 6-12 I chose the latter. However 
 I just found out that It requires either a T slot or a huge bolt (1/2 inches). My lathe has a M10  bolt that  goes up to 3/4 to the top of the tool post.  
I can only see three solutions:   remove the big bolt currently on the tool post and try to put a bushing with M10 threading that could latch to the existing bolt or replace that m10 bolt with a larger one and have a bushing on top of the tool holder nd then an M10 nut or simply  return the AXA post and get an OXA. The thing is that the Axa came with a great deal of tool holders that I would have to get individually. Any suggestions?


----------



## HennieL (Feb 9, 2021)

I see there's been no replies to this post after 2+ months... strange... hope you've come right by now 

Anyway, here's my belated take: You have a lathe - just turn your own bolt and thread it to whatever thread size you need. I had to do exactly that when I installed my Multifix type QCTP - standard M10 on the one side, non standard thread on the other. It's mounted in the lathe, and I cannot recall what the non-standard thread was... also, unfortunately, I cannot show any pics as it's a hassle to remove it again.


----------



## easpc (Feb 9, 2021)

Thank you so much for your reply! I try to do that and it was a nightmare! the bolt had two dimensions, the shank was 12mm and the thread was 10mm so another one was machined but also the tool post had to be drilled but it was hardened steel. At that moment I went to a lathe shop and they did it perfectly.  I am now cutting my teeth now but it  is a slow process, but I have fount it is quite fun. Have a nice day!


----------



## Tug40 (Feb 9, 2021)

Excellent outcome.
Enjoy your new hobby!


----------



## Richard Hed (Feb 10, 2021)

easpc said:


> Thank you so much for your reply! I try to do that and it was a nightmare! the bolt had two dimensions, the shank was 12mm and the thread was 10mm so another one was machined but also the tool post had to be drilled but it was hardened steel. At that moment I went to a lathe shop and they did it perfectly.  I am now cutting my teeth now but it  is a slow process, but I have fount it is quite fun. Have a nice day!


Does moisture reak havoc with rust?


----------



## awake (Feb 11, 2021)

Richard Hed said:


> Does moisture reak havoc with rust?


Richard, I must be missing something - I didn't see anything about moisture or rust in the OP - ?


----------



## Richard Hed (Feb 11, 2021)

awake said:


> Richard, I must be missing something - I didn't see anything about moisture or rust in the OP - ?


He lives in the Yucatan.  Yucatan, I thimpfk is very moist so I am wondering about his tools rusting.  I live in the Philippines a great deal of each year (not now tho' cause of the covid) where every thing rusts--even wood and rocks!


----------



## awake (Feb 11, 2021)

Richard Hed said:


> He lives in the Yucatan.  Yucatan, I thimpfk is very moist so I am wondering about his tools rusting.  I live in the Philippines a great deal of each year (not now tho' cause of the covid) where every thing rusts--even wood and rocks!


Ah, now I am following! I lived for 12 years in the Philippines, and then 3 years in Singapore, so I am well acquainted with the challenges of a high-moisture tropical climate!


----------

